# RG927 $599 at Sweetwater



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't work there but I did just order one. They were marked down from $999 to $699 and then yesterday, to $599. I snagged one.


----------



## chewpac (Feb 19, 2013)

slick deal. i'd have nabbed this if i could justify it...


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 19, 2013)

Whoa sick deals. I'm almost debating buying an RG921 just for the hell of it!


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 19, 2013)

Man, I hope they dont sell out. Ive been saving up for this guitar for over a month... and I will have the cash by saturday.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 19, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Man, I hope they dont sell out. Ive been saving up for this guitar for over a month... and I will have the cash by saturday.



Not sure If I'll be banned for saying this...but I do work there. 

Hit me up if you like. PM or whatever.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 19, 2013)

Dammit. This deal better be around when I get my taxes.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 19, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> Not sure If I'll be banned for saying this...but I do work there.
> 
> Hit me up if you like. PM or whatever.



You should probably have your association in your signature.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmmmm.....guitar?.....Down payment on a new place?.....


----------



## Watty (Feb 19, 2013)

Edit: Nvmd...


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 19, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> You should probably have your association in your signature.



Done.


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

Gotta love Sweetwater. They just called to tell my my 927 was shipping out.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2013)

CudBucket said:


> Gotta love Sweetwater. They just called to tell my my 927 was shipping out.



Never shopped with them before, how long is it between the time you ordered and the time they process the order and ship it out?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn, I don't have enough for one! But then again I don't need another guitar... or do I? 

Pretty sweet that you can choose exactly which one you want


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 19, 2013)

To pay off my amp with the income tax money? Or forgo the amp and get the guitar. Decisions decisions.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> Pretty sweet that you can choose exactly which one you want



Yeah I love that, MF does that with the Private Reserve stuff only, it's nice to see each guitar individually and get the weight too. 7lbs 11oz? Yes please!


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

Apparently, they have more than 4 available. They just display four at a time. I noticed that even after mine was removed, there were still 4 and serial numbers have changed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2013)

CudBucket said:


> Apparently, they have more than 4 available. They just display four at a time. I noticed that even after mine was removed, there were still 4 and serial numbers have changed.



They definitely do, when mine disappeared early this morning a new 8 lb'er took it's place.


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 19, 2013)

I saw one on display in the store for $599, I figured it was just a demo model but I guess not


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> They definitely do, when mine disappeared early this morning a new 8 lb'er took it's place.



That's funny. I picked one out that was 8 lbs. as well. But only because I liked the fretboard.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 19, 2013)

I am tempted, I already have a black RG7621 though. I can't find any excuse in buying one. 

I am not sure if I would go with a heavy one, or a light one.


----------



## mwcarl (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone know whether Sweetwater ships Ibanez guitars internationally?


----------



## JamesM (Feb 19, 2013)

Sweetwater is the best.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> Anyone know whether Sweetwater ships Ibanez guitars internationally?



Sounds like you have to call them according to their Shipping FAQ:



Sweetwater Help Page said:


> International Shipping:
> Due to manufacturer restrictions, we are limited in what we can ship outside of the United States. Please call us to find out if the item(s) you are interested in can be shipped internationally. The following are exceptions to this policy (some restrictions apply for these destinations):
> 
> Puerto Rico
> ...



Since Canada doesn't fall under the listed areas for exceptions, you'll need to call to find out if they can ship these to you or not, Ibanez might not allow them to ship to Canada.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 19, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> Anyone know whether Sweetwater ships Ibanez guitars internationally?



Call me. 

800 222 4700 x 1276


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Never shopped with them before, how long is it between the time you ordered and the time they process the order and ship it out?



I ordered last night at 11pm EST and they called me today at about 1pm EST.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been seeing some premiums going for really low prices new on Ebay as well the past few days.


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've been seeing some premiums going for really low prices new on Ebay as well the past few days.



The last one that sold was a red quilt and it sold for $1099.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh I'm not doubting you. I was just GAS-testing myself yesterday and found a couple new premiums on the bay for around $6 - 700. Didn't look at who was selling em.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 19, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Never shopped with them before, how long is it between the time you ordered and the time they process the order and ship it out?



If I'm getting too salesman-y at any point, tell me to shut up. 

We process all internet orders the same day, provided they are placed within normal business hours of 9-6 EST. If the item(s) is/are in stock, we ship the same day as well. 

I've been here for 11 years, and before I worked here, I was a pretty big customer too. (hair club for men? lol). It's a great place. 

I'm also happy to help out any SSO dudes, and do "forumite" specials when possible. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> If I'm getting too salesman-y at any point, tell me to shut up.
> 
> We process all internet orders the same day, provided they are placed within normal business hours of 9-6 EST. If the item(s) is/are in stock, we ship the same day as well.
> 
> ...




YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH RIGHT NOW!  Haha totally kidding!  I just got off the phone with Tyler, he informed me of the same info.  Sounds like mine goes out today so if I'm lucky I should get it by Friday so I'll have the entire weekend to mess around with it! Thanks for the info though, it is always good to know! Seems MF, Music123, Zzounds etc. all seem to take an extra day or two sometimes getting stuff shipped out so I wasn't sure if it would make it today, glad to see you guys don't take very long moving the items out! 

Btw, what's the deal with the sale on these (if you know?)? Are they preparing for something new to replace them, just blowing out old stock, something else entirely? Not complaining about the discount, just curious!


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 19, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH RIGHT NOW!  Haha totally kidding!  I just got off the phone with Tyler, he informed me of the same info.  Sounds like mine goes out today so if I'm lucky I should get it by Friday so I'll have the entire weekend to mess around with it! Thanks for the info though, it is always good to know! Seems MF, Music123, Zzounds etc. all seem to take an extra day or two sometimes getting stuff shipped out so I wasn't sure if it would make it today, glad to see you guys don't take very long moving the items out!
> 
> Btw, what's the deal with the sale on these (if you know?)? Are they preparing for something new to replace them, just blowing out old stock, something else entirely? Not complaining about the discount, just curious!




My understanding is that the black ones are going away....but before this starts a rumour...

It's not certain yet. What is certain is that we were able to negotiate a really good buy on the black ones, so we're passing that on to our customers. It's a stupid sick guitar for $999, let alone $599.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> My understanding is that the black ones are going away....but before this starts a rumour...
> 
> It's not certain yet. What is certain is that we were able to negotiate a really good buy on the black ones, so we're passing that on to our customers. It's a stupid sick guitar for $999, let alone $599.



Right on, thanks for the info man!  That's what I figured, but you never know!  The new meds I'm on seem to be helping my joints quite a bit so I figured I'd take the risk on the neck since the last few Premium 6'ers I checked out were pretty great, at half price that's an even better deal!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a sick deal. I wish I could justify picking one up. 

And I will give first hand account that Sweetwater are excellent to deal with. I bought my Gibson Thunderhorse from them and they had excellent service and prompt shipping. And it's nice seeing the ACTUAL guitar you will receive, rather than just a stock photo. 
Also, their customer service is top notch. They called to say my guitar had shipped. And last time I emailed them about a product, a representative immediately called me to answer my question.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn, if I did not already have the black RG827 (European model), I'd get one of these......still tempting.....I wonder if Sweetwater ships these to Europe....


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, I just bought one.....
Cant wait!!!


----------



## christheasian (Feb 19, 2013)

damn. i need a 6... but this is so tempting!!!


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 19, 2013)

Might order tonight!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 19, 2013)

christheasian said:


> damn. i need a 6... but this is so tempting!!!



There's a deal on the black 920 or whatever the model is called too I believe


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh I'm not doubting you. I was just GAS-testing myself yesterday and found a couple new premiums on the bay for around $6 - 700. Didn't look at who was selling em.



Well it seems a couple of other sites have dropped the black ones to $599 as well. SW has listings on ebay too. I haven't noticed if the quilts and flames are on sale though. Tough to pass up at this price.


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 19, 2013)

The black ones are absent from the Ibanez site.


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 19, 2013)

eh, if only it was fixed. im all set on the black term 7 string.


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 19, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger! Mine will be arriving Friday! We should make a collective NGD Thread for everyone who bought one so there's not 5 threads of the same guitar. Or just use this one!

I love how you get to see pics of a few diff serials. I picked the one with the darkest fretboard out of the 4 posted at the time:









Maybe they discontinued them to try and push the Iron Label 7's?

I've played the iron label and the neck felt like shit. The premiums blow them out of the water, stock pickups sound awesome as well! I love my 6.

IMO the premium line is like the "90's Jackson Pro Series" of Ibanez. They play and sound just as nice as the prestige's. Just made in a cheaper factory.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> Just pulled the trigger! Mine will be arriving Friday! We should make a collective NGD Thread for everyone who bought one so there's not 5 threads of the same guitar. Or just use this one!
> 
> I love how you get to see pics of a few diff serials. I picked the one with the darkest fretboard out of the 4 posted at the time:
> 
> ...



Son of a bitch you're the one! I put that in my cart and had to take my dogs out and when I came back in and went to check out it was gone 

Congrats on the score


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 19, 2013)

Im sorry!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 19, 2013)

I would so get one of these if i wasnt getting a JP70! its a sweet deal. The guitar is over half off.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> Im sorry!



Can't win them all  Moral of the story: don't delay on pulling the trigger when you put something in your cart 



lewstherin006 said:


> I would so get one of these if i wasnt getting a JP70! its a sweet deal. The guitar is over half off.



This would probably be a better guitar, I've never been terribly impressed with any of the EBMM import stuff I've played


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 19, 2013)

technomancer said:


> This would probably be a better guitar, I've never been terribly impressed with any of the EBMM import stuff I've played



True, but everyone has a black ibanez 7 string guitar. I kinda wanna own something different.


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 19, 2013)

This will be my first 7 string. I'm stoked!!!!! I'm probably just going to go CHUG CHUG CHUG on it for like a week. I was thinking about spending a lot of money on a super high end 7 string, but I think it would be better to get something a little more inexpensive for a first one.


----------



## XEN (Feb 19, 2013)

Great score guys! 
I love dealing with Sweetwater. Best experience buying gear so far.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> True, but everyone has a black ibanez 7 string guitar. I kinda wanna own something different.



I'll always take better built / playing over better looking... then again if I get one of these and like how it plays I can always get it refinished.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 19, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I'll always take better built / playing over better looking... then again if I get one of these and like how it plays I can always get it refinished.



good point! I never thought about getting it refinished!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dayum! That is an awesome deal!


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 19, 2013)

Are these only available with trems or is there a fixed bridge version?


----------



## CrazyDean (Feb 19, 2013)

Ugh...sweet price! I just can't justify another guitar right now since my herd has gone from 4 to 8 in the past three months!


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 20, 2013)

Chrisjd said:


> Are these only available with trems or is there a fixed bridge version?



Ive only seen them with trems. However, the red ones and the blue ones come in hardtail editions.

It seems the black ones come with Edge zero trems only...too bad. Id buy the hardtail too.
But speaking of the other colors: Are they not getting discontinued? Is it only the black one that isnt selling very well? Because if that red one goes on sale, Im buying that one too!

I like the black one. Looks classy. Cant wait until mine ships! This will be a definite step up from my 7321.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 20, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Damn, if I did not already have the black RG827 (European model), I'd get one of these......still tempting.....I wonder if Sweetwater ships these to Europe....



Hey Lars!


email me for a shipping quote. Anything for an old HC pal. 

arend(underscore)raby(at)sweetwater(dot)com


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 20, 2013)

Only the black one is on sale my wallet is safe


----------



## chewpac (Feb 20, 2013)

Orsinium said:


> Only the black one is on sale my wallet is safe


 
this, plus the trem. 

deals like that are tough to pass on, though...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 20, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> Hey Lars!
> 
> 
> email me for a shipping quote. Anything for an old HC pal.
> ...



Thanks Arend, e-mail sent!


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 20, 2013)

Arend (LoopQuantum) just called me to let me know mine is shipping out today!
Thanks man for the great service, hope you get a little bonus from these!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 20, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> Arend (LoopQuantum) just called me to let me know mine is shipping out today!
> Thanks man for the great service, hope you get a little bonus from these!



Yep Tyler called me last night to let me know it was going out yesterday. The tracking number still hasn't updated but it says it might arrive tomorrow (a day earlier than expected!).  


Also this thread needs more pics!  Here's the shots of mine:




















































I have this pair already set to go into this guitar to boot! 

















 I'll be heading down to NC to visit Ryan next month and we'll be doing some 7-string recording, maybe I'll even use this for a vid while I'm there!


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 20, 2013)

I was about to pull the trigger on one this morning, but I called sweetwater and they can only ship with FedEx. The only problem is that I am in Canada and their brokerage fees are extremely steep, I had this bad surprise a couple years ago while getting an amp shipped. 

I really got to say, the guys at sweetwater are extremely helpful. Kudos to their employees!

I wish they would drop prices here too. 

Congrats to all of you who pulled the trigger on one of these beasts!


----------



## Rommel (Feb 20, 2013)

Great deal. Looking forward to some NGD's for those that have the time.


----------



## Ghost40 (Feb 20, 2013)

I use sweetwater all the time, superb customer service. Great deals too. If they would only have a 8 pay option on PRS, heh, my wife would probably kill me. grats on the new guitar!


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 20, 2013)

There is a little more grain in my fretboard, which I like alot. A few light spots here and there.

HIGHGAIN510: I was thinking about some blaze pickups too!! I was going to go with white, or zebra.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't. Tempt. Me, Frodo! 

Why does stuff like this happen?! I just bought a new 7 and a great deal like this pops up.  I've been wanting a new Ibby 7.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2013)

Broke down, this is mine














I needed a 7 with a trem  No idea what I'll do for pickups yet.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Feb 20, 2013)

Loop, even though Greg Baum is a personal friend I may have to switch you to my sales engineer! lol These are awesome and if I wasn't buying a Blackjack ATX C8 I do believe I would have to break down and get one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel like I'll be left out if I don't buy one


----------



## sear (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess these are discontinued now, which is why they are going so cheap? Great deal, but I have no need for another 7 string.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 20, 2013)

Well if I had been in the US I would have bought one right away! But shipping costs and taxes/duties kills the deal


----------



## skeels (Feb 20, 2013)

I am so lucky that I am broke right now, otherwise I would buy one!

Wait....




Dang. I'm broke.


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 20, 2013)

Just ordered one of these for it. Probably should have went with the lighter/smaller molded plastic ibanez case, but the red velvet inside got me lol. Reminds me of a king's throne or something. king in the castle! King in the casttle!!!!!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you guys please buy the rest of them so I can stop going to sweetwater.com and debating if i should get one?


----------



## Chocopuppet (Feb 21, 2013)

Wasted no time. I needed an upgrade anyway!

Here are pictures of mine... The fretboard gets really light on the bass side by the inlays. I think it's pretty sweet...


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 21, 2013)

^Nice!



lewstherin006 said:


> Can you guys please buy the rest of them so I can stop going to sweetwater.com and debating if i should get one?



Lol It might happen. If I've counted correctly, this thread has produced 6 sales so far haha.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2013)

Also just an FYI for anyone else curious about how long it will take for theirs to ship out, I placed my order on 2/19 in the early morning, it was processed by the evening but wasn't actually picked up by FedEx until yesterday. That being said, it will still get here by Friday but originally it said it should have arrived by Thursday and that would have been the case if it went out on the 19th. Not the end of the world for me whatsoever, but figured I'd mention it so the guys at Sweetwater aren't getting bombarded with "I have a tracking number but it hasn't updated, where's my guitar?!?!" emails for the next day or so. 

Friday shall be epic... in addition to the RG927, one of these is also finally hitting my doorstep:






My fingers are going to be bloody by Sunday!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Solid warning to anyone buying these. My buddy bought one yesterday and the Tension wheel does absolutely nothing! He's tried everything, Low/High tension springs. He cannot get it to level out!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 21, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Solid warning to anyone buying these. My buddy bought one yesterday and the Tension wheel does absolutely nothing! He's tried everything, Low/High tension springs. He cannot get it to level out!



Either:

1.- He doesn't know how to set up at all.
2.- His axe came damaged in that part. He should ask for a replacement.

Don't give false alarms on something you don't know. 17 years of guitar playing give me the right to tell you these are fine guitars.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 21, 2013)

sear said:


> I guess these are discontinued now, which is why they are going so cheap? Great deal, but I have no need for another 7 string.



As for 2013, they are still coming out. Perhaps these are 2012 leftovers but there's one detail:

Last year Ibanez mentioned in their website these RG's had Titanium reinforcement in the neck. This year only 8 strings bring that. So, these leftovers should be better in my oppinion.

I'm glad I got my quilted maple RG827 last year, which is the same as this one but doesn't bring DiMarzio pickups. I hope today my DiMarzio's arrive so I swap the Ibanez stock pickups


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 21, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Either:
> 
> 1.- He doesn't know how to set up at all.
> 2.- His axe came damaged in that part. He should ask for a replacement.
> ...


Later I found out its his first trem guitar...probably not the best choice for a newbie!

But to clarify, his wheel turns only if he REALLY torques on it with the backplate off, his fingers are raw from it. So, It may be defective, or maybe he has wussy hands. lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Last year Ibanez mentioned in their website *these RG's had Titanium reinforcement in the neck*. This year only 8 strings bring that. So, these leftovers should be better in my oppinion.



I'm not sure I buy that info, usually if that's the case they have the "KTS" sticker on the back of the headstock and none of these have that on there from the pics I've seen coming from Sweetwater. Plus that's usually reserved for Prestige-level guitars AFAIK.  

In the description for say the RGD2127z (which does have the KTS titanium bars) it says the following on the Ibanez site:



Ibanez said:


> Wizard-7 5pc Maple/Wenge neck w/KTS TITANIUM rods



For the RG927 it says the following:



Ibanez said:


> Wizard-7 5pc Maple/Walnut neck



No mention of the KTS system anywhere in the description, and if it was something they added to the guitar I'm certain they would have the logo on the back of the headstock. 


Picture of the headstock on my old RGD2127z:







Picture of the back of the headstock on these RG927 models:







While it would be an awesome bonus (as I do like how the KTS-fitted guitars sound personally) I'm thinking these likely don't have the titanium rods in the neck.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 21, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Friday shall be epic... in addition to the RG927, one of these is also finally hitting my doorstep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You. Bastard. 


 Congrats, man. I can't wait to see that thing.

Also, I think it's great that we not only think it worth while to share pictures of identical black guitars because of differing fretboard wood grain, but that we also actually enjoy looking at said pictures.


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine gets here today.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I thought I finally decided to pay the rest of my car off rather than buy another guitar-Then I saw this f^^king thread.
Needless to say,I think I may get one of these


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 21, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Later I found out its his first trem guitar...probably not the best choice for a newbie!
> 
> But to clarify, his wheel turns only if he REALLY torques on it with the backplate off, his fingers are raw from it. So, It may be defective, or maybe he has wussy hands. lol



Mine works that way as well, as it should. There's a small hole there where you could insert one of the allen's wrench and use it as a lever. If it was easier to turn, I would be afraid of losing tremolo height as well as intonation, string height, etc when it touches my belly. If he wanted it to have less resistance, I think he should losen the strings.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 21, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm not sure I buy that info, usually if that's the case they have the "KTS" sticker on the back of the headstock and none of these have that on there from the pics I've seen coming from Sweetwater. Plus that's usually reserved for Prestige-level guitars AFAIK.
> 
> In the description for say the RGD2127z (which does have the KTS titanium bars) it says the following on the Ibanez site:
> 
> ...



You have a point there, but last year in the RG827/927 models in their website the description was just like the one you mentioned:



> Wizard-7 5pc Maple/Wenge neck w/KTS TITANIUM rods



I bought an RG827 but it didn't come with that KTS label. I don't know if there's a way to know if it has reinforcement without destroying the neck. As far as RG8 NGDs, I haven't noticed they bring that sticker either, when actually the 8 strings are the only ones I've seen that bring Titanium Reinforcement.

I don't know whether to trust last year's Ibanez website. At least I have hope mine does have the Titanium Reinforcement, and these black RG927 should bring it also


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> You have a point there, but last year in the RG827/927 models in their website the description was just like the one you mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm guessing you likely misread it or there was a typo on their site (which wouldn't be the first time Ibanez had a typo in the specs for one of their guitars on their site ), to my knowledge they haven't included the KTS titanium bars on the less expensive models, it's only been Prestige stuff which is why you're not seeing them on the RG8 NGD threads. The RG2228's? Yes, because they are Prestige models. The RG8? Not so much, not a Prestige, no KTS.  

In fact I just looked up Rich Harris' pictures since he had some of the original RG927's, also no KTS logo on the back of the headstock so I'm thinking it's safe to say that it may have been a typo if it was on their site previously, I don't believe these had the KTS at any point in time.  After some searching the only reference to the RG927 having the KTS was a user post on here from a review, and in that case it's entirely possible that he either read the same typo and assumed he had it or was just misinformed/incorrect.  At this point I'm fairly certain the Premium stuff was not getting the KTS titanium rods in the neck or else Ibanez would have noted it on the guitar since all the guitars that DO get them are marked as such on the back of the headstock.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2013)

In an interesting turn of events Steve already got his and said it had a hang tag in the case saying it has the KTS Titanium Rods in the neck!  I decided to email Ibanez directly finally to clear this up once and for all and make sure it wasn't a mistake, this is what they said in return:



Hoshino USA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any premium models made before 2012 were made with the KTS titanium rods. For the 2012 and 2013 production years, we have switched to only including the KTS rods in our Signature Premium guitars.
> 
> ...



So there you go, if these were (and it seems they are) NOS ones leftover from last year, they WILL in fact have the KTS rods, but the new ones will only have the KTS rods if they are "Signature Premium" guitars.  Would have been nice if they had the same KTS sticker that the Prestige models get so you could tell for sure if used ones were from that period in 2012 or not, but it is what it is! Guess that settles that! 

P.S. I stand corrected, btw leechmasterargentina!  Not too proud to admit I was wrong!


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, my Premiums also had a tag with them saying the neck has the KTS rod.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Yeah, my Premiums also had a tag with them saying the neck has the KTS rod.



Yeah it sounds like the ones produced at the same time as these black ones all had it, but later in 2012 and now in 2013 the only ones that get the KTS rods are the "Signature Premium" models.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh...if I could only sell my Loomis FR I'd probably of gotten this.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 21, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm guessing you likely misread it or there was a typo on their site (which wouldn't be the first time Ibanez had a typo in the specs for one of their guitars on their site ), to my knowledge they haven't included the KTS titanium bars on the less expensive models, it's only been Prestige stuff which is why you're not seeing them on the RG8 NGD threads. The RG2228's? Yes, because they are Prestige models. The RG8? Not so much, not a Prestige, no KTS.
> 
> In fact I just looked up Rich Harris' pictures since he had some of the original RG927's, also no KTS logo on the back of the headstock so I'm thinking it's safe to say that it may have been a typo if it was on their site previously, I don't believe these had the KTS at any point in time.  After some searching the only reference to the RG927 having the KTS was a user post on here from a review, and in that case it's entirely possible that he either read the same typo and assumed he had it or was just misinformed/incorrect.  At this point I'm fairly certain the Premium stuff was not getting the KTS titanium rods in the neck or else Ibanez would have noted it on the guitar since all the guitars that DO get them are marked as such on the back of the headstock.



Damn man... Is it hard for you just to enter Ibanez website and confirm that? I didn't say they actually had KTS that back in 2012, but the RG827 BK/QMZ (which are 2 different models, thus, 2 different sites) as well as with RG927s had the KTS Titanium Reinforcement Rods in their website descriptions. That makes 4 different Typos at once...

Added to that, you said only Prestiges have Titanium Reinforcement. Why didn't you just checked the RG8 page before saying that?

Electric Guitars - RG8 | Ibanez guitars

RG standard...with KTS Titanium Reinforcement, according to them.



> In an interesting turn of events Steve already got his and said it had a hang tag in the case saying it has the KTS Titanium Rods in the neck!  I decided to email Ibanez directly finally to clear this up once and for all and make sure it wasn't a mistake, this is what they said in return:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoshino USA*
> ...


Thanks for clearing this out HighGain510. I'm glad I purchased my RG827QMZ in 2012 since it has, according to Ibanez 2012 site and this e-mail, KTS Titanium Reinforcement.

If I had the money to buy one of these RG927 NOS, I'd go for it right away. Not only they're dirt cheap, but they also have KTS Titanium Reinforcement, which is not present in 2013 models.

As for the KTS sticker, yeah, they should have added that to all instruments which have KTS to avoid these kind of problems. I consider this to be an added value when it comes to selling it. If you can prove the 2012 model has KTS and following models don't, you can ask a bit more when you have it on sale.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had edited the post and added this line to the bottom:



HighGain510 said:


> P.S. I stand corrected, btw leechmasterargentina!  Not too proud to admit I was wrong!



I am assuming from your post above that was while you were typing up your reply to the post so you didn't see it in there.  Also that being said, PREVIOUSLY the KTS Titanium Rod neck construction was restricted to on the Prestige models.  No biggie really, Ibanez has cleared it all up.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 21, 2013)

> P.S. I stand corrected, btw leechmasterargentina!  Not too proud to admit I was wrong!



Jesus, didn't know you were the same guy. And I also read the Ibanez mail like sh*t...Gotta do things fast, losing too much time in the forum hah!

So, after all it seems 2012 Premium models didn't have KTS reinforcement, even if the website stated that they did...

I guess we should X-scan our necks to be sure...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 21, 2013)

about the KTS rod: I guess it's great if your guitar has it, but I have some Ibanez guitars (even Prestige models) that came out before they used the KTS thing at all, and I NEVER had any problems with the neck of any of them.

Bottom line: the KTS reinforcement for sure is a cool bonus, but it's not like a neck is totally worthless if it does not have the KTS thing in it.
just my 2c


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2013)

So, my return is coming monday. Think these will still be here?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> about the KTS rod: I guess it's great if your guitar has it, but I have some Ibanez guitars (even Prestige models) that came out before they used the KTS thing at all, and I NEVER had any problems with the neck of any of them.
> 
> Bottom line: the KTS reinforcement for sure is a cool bonus, but it's not like a neck is totally worthless if it does not have the KTS thing in it.
> just my 2c



Yeah for me it's less of a stability thing and more of a resonance deal.  The 2127z and two 2120z's I've owned that had the KTS rods were all extremely resonant. Whether or not those were more stable because of the rods I can't really say, I didn't notice much difference in that category.  I was totally fine with my guitar not having the KTS, but I do think it's a bit of a bonus that it DOES have it!


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 21, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah for me it's less of a stability thing and more of a resonance deal.  The 2127z and two 2120z's I've owned that had the KTS rods were all extremely resonant. Whether or not those were more stable because of the rods I can't really say, I didn't notice much difference in that category.  I was totally fine with my guitar not having the KTS, but I do think it's a bit of a bonus that it DOES have it!




BUT DOES IT HAVE (1) ONE TRUSS ROD OR DOES IT HAVE (2) TWO TRUSS RODS????

Sorry, i couldnt resist. That old thread still cracks me up.

I agree with you, this is just an added bonus. My rg927 gets here tomorrow, according to tracking...I cant wait.


----------



## mwcarl (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got one incoming as well. I'm contemplating putting a top (either figured walnut, redwood or myrtlewood that I've already got) on it and refinishing it. Got it because it was cheap, but I hate black guitars. What to do...


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 21, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> I've got one incoming as well. I'm contemplating putting a top (either figured walnut, redwood or myrtlewood that I've already got) on it and refinishing it. Got it because it was cheap, but I hate black guitars. What to do...



I wouldn't do that, unless the luthier is really good. It's black but has Cosmo Black metal parts, so it looks really nice, different than pure black. I think you'll like it the way it is.

EDIT: Didn't read you already have the top. I guess you'd be doing the job yourself. In that case, I say go for it ; though the Black one looks great...I'd be hard for me to change it heh.


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2013)

It takes more than a $599 price tag to trick me into buying another guitar. 

Oh, wait, no it doesn't... so this one's on its way to me now. 









HighGain510 said:


> Also just an FYI for anyone else curious about how long it will take for theirs to ship out, I placed my order on 2/19 in the early morning, it was processed by the evening but wasn't actually picked up by FedEx until yesterday.



I'm not sure which is the norm, but mine was processed & shipped today.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Gram negative (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah, you got the one with the cool fretboard. thats awesome..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ryan said:


>




Ohhhh snaps!  You grabbing some new pickups for yours as well?  That fretboard looks tasty as hell!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 22, 2013)

I hate all of you.  Can't wait to see all the different NGDs to come from this.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> I hate all of you.  Can't wait to see all the different NGDs to come from this.



Mine is on a truck heading for my FedEx Kinkos as we speak, so I'll be swinging by to pick her up on the way home!  Should be a nice short Friday!  If I'm REALLY lucky I'll beat the UPS guy to my house and be there to sign for my Jackson CS too!


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 22, 2013)

^^^DAT FRETBOARD!!! WOW!

I had mine shipped to my work....could show up any minute now


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday. Man is it black! It will need to have the action dropped a bit. The tension wheel works as it should and the rolled frets are nice.

The Ibanez box had "Tamper" tape around it which had clearly been cut and re-taped so I don't know if someone at FedEx opened it. Everything seems fine. It's a sweet guitar but as I said, the action is a bit high in the upper registers. No problem there.

Pickups sound better than I expected but a little wooly down low. I've got a new set of Liquifire/Crunch Lab ready to go in though.

Didn't know the headstock was glossed and that it has a cool maple/mahogany/maple sandwich thing happening as well. The neck looks like it has a flat finish that appears as if it is oiled. But I think it's just a spray flat finish. I have to look and see if there is a tag regarding the TKS rod. Nothing was on mine though. Anyway we can tell from the serial numbers?

PS

I had no idea that my initial post would start such a long thread!  Or much less, sell some guitars. You're welcome Sweetwater! The least I could do for the service I've gotten from you all.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2013)

CudBucket said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Man is it black! It will need to have the action dropped a bit. The tension wheel works as it should and the rolled frets are nice.
> 
> The Ibanez box had "Tamper" tape around it which had clearly been cut and re-taped so I don't know if someone at FedEx opened it. Everything seems fine. It's a sweet guitar but as I said, the action is a bit high in the upper registers. No problem there.
> 
> ...




My guess is the tamper tape was cut by Sweetwater, no? They had to take pictures of each guitar, so I'd assume that was from them opening the box to do so.  The necks on these are maple/walnut too btw.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> My guess is the tamper tape was cut by Sweetwater, no? They had to take pictures of each guitar, so I'd assume that was from them opening the box to do so.  The necks on these are maple/walnut too btw.



Matt nailed it. Sweetwater photographs and inspects the guitars before shipping them out.


----------



## CudBucket (Feb 22, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> My guess is the tamper tape was cut by Sweetwater, no? They had to take pictures of each guitar, so I'd assume that was from them opening the box to do so.  The necks on these are maple/walnut too btw.



Ah, I never thought of that. I assumed Sweetwater put that tape on when they ship to the customer. You're probably right.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah the last two Ibanez guitars I've bought new also had the tape cut, it's the distributor opening up the guitars to inspect them, I wouldn't worry about it.  FedEx won't go around opening up packages willy nilly or anything.  Mine is still in transit, glad it's a half day for me today as I really want to get home and play this thing for a bit so hopefully they get their deliveries soon!


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a 927qm.....it plays so sweet. Great guitars, i almost wanna grab a six string version as well....i really have been turned onto ibanez lately...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Ohhhh snaps!  You grabbing some new pickups for yours as well?  That fretboard looks tasty as hell!



You know it, sir! I'm gonna work something out with Banjo Mike to get a Blaze 7 set in a special color config! \m/



Exit Existence said:


> ^^^DAT FRETBOARD!!! WOW!



Right?! I was lulling this over until that fret was brought to my attention. That and the KTS confirmation from Ibanez. It turned from a sweet deal to a stupid no-brainer over night.



HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the last two Ibanez guitars I've bought new also had the tape cut, it's the distributor opening up the guitars to inspect them, I wouldn't worry about it.  FedEx won't go around opening up packages willy nilly or anything.  Mine is still in transit, glad it's a half day for me today as I really want to get home and play this thing for a bit so hopefully they get their deliveries soon!



Turns out someone slipped a monte cristo into the box?


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to wait to see all the luxurious NGDs after work.


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 22, 2013)

It arrived! Just pulled it out of the box to inspect it quick. Looks good so far! Strings are a little crusty and the frets have that "sitting around for a few years" grime on them. Just needs a cleaning and it will be perfect!

Neck finish feels a bit diff than my other premium. My other one feels like gloss on the headstock and a satin finish on the neck, while this one feels more like an oil rubbed finish on the neck. Cant wait to get home and play it!


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine just got here too. Been playing the hell out of it....review and NGD to come very soon....


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fretwork is very nice on mine! 






Definitely needs a setup though, check out that action...


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 22, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Fretwork is very nice on mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its pretty funny that we all rushed home from work today like excited school kids to intercept our new guitars.

"Look what we got!! Its the same goddamn thing everyone else on this thread ordered!!!"

Only musicians can act this way...


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2013)

Spent a little time unplugged with mine tonight, lowered in the trem, tuned it up etc. Got to say these were a steal for the price (or the new price to be honest). I am really impressed with the Premiums.


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 22, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> "Look what we got!! Its the same goddamn thing everyone else on this thread ordered!!!"



lol i dont care! more pics of the same guitar!!! wooot!!!














This finger board makes the Iron label 7's look like a joke. dat rosewood binding. It's made of a lighter shade piece, looks amazing!


----------



## skeels (Feb 22, 2013)

What a great deal!

Dang.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 23, 2013)

So how do these stack up to a RG7620? Mainly in quality.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Feb 23, 2013)

I got mine back in December so I guess I don't belong to this group, but I just wanted to say that if anyone is interested in swapping out the pups, they'll need a RWRP neck. Atleast that's what Tim from BKP told me and my guitar is totally hum free on the split coil position. Plus BKP Alnico 5 nailbombs in this guitar kick total ass!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 23, 2013)

I envy you guys a lot...I mean, I know I have the Premium RG827QMZ with Ibanez pickups soon to be replaced by D-Sonic or D-Activator in the bridge (Already bought the 2 PUs) and mine has quilted maple top/veneer + body binding.

Still, I envy you guys...I'd like to have the black version too, without getting rid of my Desert Red Quilted Maple.

I'm gonna first test the D-Activator 7 Bridge and see how it sounds. Meanwhile today I'm installing the D-Sonic on mi sixer.

By the way, my fretboard came rather "dry". Is that the same situation with yours guys? I'm going to rub lem oil when I swap PUs.


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 23, 2013)

My fretboard seems a little dry, as well. When I change the strings, Im going to mineral oil it..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes mine was dry as well, but then again almost all factory-built guitars I get are like that.  A half hour of cleaning will resolve that, I do that with every incoming guitar I receive anyways. 

Tossed some Ibanez collet knobs on mine so far, thinking about doing the pickup swap later today or maybe tomorrow:







This thing was a serious deal, if there are Ibby-lovers who are sitting on the fence about buying these, grab one before they're gone.  Neck carve (at least on mine) is a bit thicker than a Wizard 7 but that's a great thing for me, it's really comfy.  The stock neck pickup is great, the bridge is a little loose on the B but the fundamentals are there so the pickup swap will fix that. Solid, solid guitar (and deal) in the Premium 7, I'm really happy with it so far! Just need to clean her up now!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 23, 2013)

Would be all over for this if it weren't for the trem


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Would be all over for this if it weren't for the trem








Problem solved!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 23, 2013)

The tremol no is a good option, but still a lot more hassle than your standard:


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2013)

Fair enough, although once you lock it down everything else is pretty much the same.


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't think a Tremel-no worked with this one... does it? 



HighGain510 said:


> Neck carve (at least on mine) is a bit thicker than a Wizard 7 but that's a great thing for me, it's really comfy.



The neck is a Wizard 7, isn't it? Or do you mean it feels thicker than other Wizard 7s you played? 

In any case, I don't mind thicker necks and won't be disappointed either way when mine shows up... _hopefully any minute now_.

I swear the FedEx guy is messing with me. When he has something to deliver that I don't care about, he comes early in the morning and wakes me up... but when it's something like this, it seems like he takes a 4 hour lunch break and makes me the last stop.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 23, 2013)

True, true 

But oh well, I really shouldn't be buying a new guitar atm anyway


----------



## Dabo Fett (Feb 23, 2013)

MJS said:


> I didn't think a Tremel-no worked with this one... does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is thicker, but only slightly. its rounder though, which for me is amazing. its closer to the prestige shape than the standard wizard 7 shape, if that makes sense


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like I was right about FedEx messing with me. 

The tracking info said it would deliver today and they even called me yesterday to make sure I'd be here today to sign for it (paid the $2 for signature required). 

When it started getting late, I checked the tracking again and it still said it would be here today. Tracked it by phone and it said the same thing. Asked to speak to a rep and they said it wasn't coming today... maybe the 26th. Now the website just updated the delivery date to "N/A."


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I just bought serial number d0003c.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 25, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Well, I just bought serial number d0003c.



LOL i just removed that from my cart not too long ago. Congrats bro!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 25, 2013)

Decided to get a more budget cost 7 string compared to my RG1077xl after finding out I'm gonna start giving lessons and will have something to travel with especially since I commute to my college. 

After talking to HighGain about these compared to a RG7620, looks like I'm joining the rest of you guys.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 25, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> LOL i just removed that from my cart not too long ago. Congrats bro!



Thanks!


----------



## Epyon6 (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn you for posting this! I can't spend money right now!.......I just bought one.......


----------



## Chuck (Feb 25, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how are these in comparison to the 7620's?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 25, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are these in comparison to the 7620's?


I was considering getting a RG7620 before I ordered my RG927. I made the decision after talking to HighGain510. Here is what he told me:



HighGain510 said:


> The 7620 will have a slightly thinner neck if mine is any indication as to how the rest of them are (as with any guitar, hand-sanding is not a perfect art so each guitar can vary slightly based on who did the work and how close they stay to the "spec" for the neck carve) and the 7620 necks feel a bit smoother stock I'd say. That being said, it's still an Ibanez carve so if that's your bag, you'll like the neck I'm sure. The "feel" portion can be fixed easily by running either some 0000 steel wool or micro mesh over the back of the neck to help really smooth it out. The fretwork on the RG927 is exceptional, so a used 7620 won't have that going for it especially if you buy one someone actually played. The RG927 fretwork is on-par with Ibanez J-Custom stuff, which makes sense since the guys building the Premium line received training for the dudes who do the fretwork for the J-Custom line, and that is a MAJOR plus in my book.
> 
> If you're debating between the two, I'd grab the RG927 personally. I've owned at least 5-6 7620's over the years and they were all great while my hands could still tolerate the Wizard carve and the fretboard wood was slightly nicer, but the trem is quality on these and the fretwork is exceptional. Even with the stock pickups it sounds very good, but a nicer bridge pickup will resolve any tone qualms I have. I have a Blaze 7 set sitting here waiting to go into the guitar and it's going to be a beast once the real DiMarzios get installed! Hope that helps dude, I'm really impressed with how good these are!
> 
> -Matt


----------



## Chuck (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the info dudes. 

I'll probably end up saving for a RGD2127FX or a NT-7


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 25, 2013)

To anyone wondering how to block these ZPS system tremelos: 
I just blocked mine to be dive only. 

Get a piece of wood, I used a Jenga block for this because they are a pretty good width. But you can use any kind of wood, Ive even used fat metal washers glued together once with good results. Cut it to 7mm deep. (I did mine a bit too short at 6mm and the trem isn't at 100% Zero. Try 7mm or 6.5, Measure it for yourself, you might have to do some sanding to get it the perfect width.

Reduce the spring tension almost all the way to make it easier to take the springs off.

Remove the inner "claw" springs that are attached to the bridge. Keep the ZPS ones on. You might want to loosen the strings a bit, I didn't and the ZPS springs still held the trem from pulling up too much but it wouldn't hurt.

This is where you will have to see if your block is the right size, you want it just big enough so it's at zero. If it's too big, you will see it move the ZPS bar. If it's too small (my case) it wont be totally against the zps bar.

The key here is get the block big enough so that it pushes the trem right against the zps "zero position" bar without moving it. That's how you know that it's at zero

I realized that the top of these trems are sightly angled upwards towards the back so it wont be completely flush against the body like a floyd rose bridge.

I used a piece of double sided carpet tape to hold the block against the body.

Then put the claw springs back on, and tighten up the spring tension, I did it a little tighter than normal.

GLHF!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 26, 2013)

So, I got the call from LoopQuantum today my order went through and, hopefully, because I live in such close proximity to Sweetwater, I should get it tomorrow. I can't wait!!


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 26, 2013)

i need to stop coming into this thread. want so bad.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 26, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> So, I got the call from LoopQuantum today my order went through and, hopefully, because I live in suck close proximity to Sweetwater, I should get it tomorrow. I can't wait!!



You live suck close? Just joking 



> i need to stop coming into this thread. want so bad.



Well, that's the difference, I own one and I like getting in here to see if the guys are feeling just like I did when I was waiting for mine.

As your attorney, I strongly advice you to buy one.


----------



## gordomenz (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to get one of these so bad. There's a Red Desert RG927 at my local long and mcquade for $799  If only my third kid wasn't due any day , and I didn't have bills to pay.....


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 26, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> You live suck close? Just joking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN YOU PHONE!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, it shipped out today.   No biggie, it'll just be here tomorrow, which works out because I'm going to be bust all day and probably miss the package if it did come today.

At least I got my other new guitar to play. dun Dun DUN!!!


----------



## kerouac (Feb 26, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> Not sure If I'll be banned for saying this...but I do work there.
> 
> Hit me up if you like. PM or whatever.



Damn, you're everywhere!


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 26, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Well, it shipped out today.   No biggie, it'll just be here tomorrow, which works out because I'm going to be bust all day and probably miss the package if it did come today.
> 
> At least I got my other new guitar to play. dun Dun DUN!!!



Fedex didn't come for later pickup last night. Sorry man. I think it was a weather delay. Apologies.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 26, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Well, it shipped out today.   No biggie, it'll just be here tomorrow, which works out because I'm going to be bust all day and probably miss the package if it did come today.
> 
> At least I got my other new guitar to play. dun Dun DUN!!!



Since it's FedEx you can have them hold it at a the local FedEx Kinkos for you and then you can go pick it up whenever you want. That's what I did for mine since I work all day too and didn't want to miss the delivery.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 26, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by NegaTiveXero
> 
> ...



No worries, man! I've got my other awesome new guitar (that I won't reveal until this gets here, too) to keep me busy until tomorrow.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 27, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> You live suck close? Just joking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i wish! i actually have my eyes on the 921.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 27, 2013)

.....aaaaaand....

We just sold out.


----------



## Orbis_Mortis (Feb 27, 2013)

I just bought the last one guys!!! Sorry


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 27, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> .....aaaaaand....
> 
> We just sold out.




Pffft no sad face, I'm glad it got posted up here! Seems like a ton of them went to members on the board, so that's awesome!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 27, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> .....aaaaaand....
> 
> We just sold out.


Mind me asking how many were sold on sale?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 27, 2013)

Orbis_Mortis said:


> I just bought the last one guys!!! Sorry



This may sound strange put im glad it sold out. Now I dont have to go to the site and think about buying one! I must have had one in my cart like 3 times. I figured I would just save my money and put it toward a new Carvin. But congrats to everyone who got one! They look awesome!


----------



## Orbis_Mortis (Feb 27, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> This may sound strange put im glad it sold out. Now I dont have to go to the site and think about buying one! I must have had one in my cart like 3 times. I figured I would just save my money and put it toward a new Carvin. But congrats to everyone who got one! They look awesome!



I definitely understand. I've done that with many other good deals. I would get so relieved when they sold out so I could quit thinking about it, lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm so glad I was lucky enough to get one of these. The guitar is FUCKING AMAZING. I love it. It plays so well and sounds ridiculously brutal. I fucking love the floyd on it, too. Very happy.


----------



## Orbis_Mortis (Feb 28, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'm so glad I was lucky enough to get one of these. The guitar is FUCKING AMAZING. I love it. It plays so well and sounds ridiculously brutal. I fucking love the floyd on it, too. Very happy.



Glad to hear that, man. It makes me feel better about grabbing the last one. I trust Loop's judgement on guitar gear. He hasn't steered me wrong yet, so when he told me this would kill my Agile, I jumped on it.


----------



## mwcarl (Feb 28, 2013)

Got mine a couple days ago. It's my first Ibanez, and all in all a pretty nice guitar. I hate the black finish, so I might just go ahead and put a top on it and refinish it this summer if I can fit that in between my 6 or so builds from scratch this year. The fret ends are really nice, but I think the levelling leaves a bit to be desired as I'm not able to lower my action to what I consider reasonable (1mm high E to 1.75mm low B @ fret 12) without having some fretting out doing bends. I'm actually a bit bemused by the standard Ibanez action specified in the manual, it seems quite high to me. There are a couple very minor things that bug me about the finish, but overall that's good too. The Edge-Zero II is easily the best tremolo I've used and the neck is nice, but maybe a bit too thin. Pickups sound pretty good, might leave them as is.

Really happy with the guitar and the service from Sweetwater.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 28, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> Got mine a couple days ago. It's my first Ibanez, and all in all a pretty nice guitar. I hate the black finish, so I might just go ahead and put a top on it and refinish it this summer if I can fit that in between my 6 or so builds from scratch this year. The fret ends are really nice, but I think the levelling leaves a bit to be desired as I'm not able to lower my action to what I consider reasonable (1mm high E to 1.75mm low B @ fret 12) without having some fretting out doing bends. I'm actually a bit bemused by the standard Ibanez action specified in the manual, it seems quite high to me. There are a couple very minor things that bug me about the finish, but overall that's good too. The Edge-Zero II is easily the best tremolo I've used and the neck is nice, but maybe a bit too thin. Pickups sound pretty good, might leave them as is.
> 
> Really happy with the guitar and the service from Sweetwater.



My frets are actually pretty damn level. I was impressed.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> My frets are actually pretty damn level. I was impressed.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Yep, same here, haven't noticed any fretting out whatsoever.


----------



## gordomenz (Mar 1, 2013)

I went back to the shop today to play the guitar a bit. Found out it's an RG827QMZ RDT. Whats the diff between a 927 and 827? (I'm a Jackson fan boy)


----------



## mwcarl (Mar 1, 2013)

My understanding is that the guitar is the same with the exception of the pickups. The 927 has Dimarzio/Ibz pickups, and the 827 has some other stock Ibanez pickups. No experience with it, but Ibanez stock pickups get a pretty bad rap, so the Dimarzio/Ibz pickups might be a fair step up.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm realizing I have some things I'm going to need cash for so I think I'm going to return mine. Nothing wrong with it, just realizing the money would be better spent elsewhere.

Consider it a PSA that one should be available again soonish


----------



## CudBucket (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm going to take the neck off mine and dress the frets. I have a couple of spots where the note begins to fret-out because of a high fret here and there. 

Also, the fret ends are dressed well but there are also a couple that should be a bit more flush with the fretboard. Nothing major but the kind of thing I can fix and bump the playability up to what I consider, a high level. 

I may even sand the neck finish off, except for the glossed headstock, and go with a Tru Oil finish. Just stuff to personalize the guitar a bit. Maybe even ditch the tone control and go with a Dimarzio ep1111 switch and cop the Petrucci switching thing. I've never fallen in love with 5 way switches even though that's what's on my Suhr Moderns.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 1, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> My understanding is that the guitar is the same with the exception of the pickups. The 927 has Dimarzio/Ibz pickups, and the 827 has some other stock Ibanez pickups. No experience with it, but Ibanez stock pickups get a pretty bad rap, so the Dimarzio/Ibz pickups might be a fair step up.



That's the only difference. Ibanez stock PUs for the RG827 are CAP 7. They don't suck much; in fact I made some recordings with them because they sound decent and they are high-gain. They are better than regular Ibanez PUs, like INFs for example. Still, if you're planning to replace pickups, I'd go with a RG827. No point paying more for some non-production standard semi-branded DiMarzios. I've just put a D-Activator on the bridge 2 days ago and my guitar sounds great. Can't believe how good the sound is.


----------



## MJS (Mar 1, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I'm realizing I have some things I'm going to need cash for so I think I'm going to return mine. Nothing wrong with it, just realizing the money would be better spent elsewhere.
> 
> Consider it a PSA that one should be available again soonish



Haha... you probably just described 98% of the people that couldn't resist that price.  

This guitar could end up setting some sort of record like 400 in stock -> sold out -> back to 392 in stock... _all within a week_.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 1, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> My understanding is that the guitar is the same with the exception of the pickups. The 927 has Dimarzio/Ibz pickups, and the 827 has some other stock Ibanez pickups. No experience with it, but Ibanez stock pickups get a pretty bad rap, so the Dimarzio/Ibz pickups might be a fair step up.



Compared to my stock Ibanez 7321, the Dimarzio/IBZ pickups are 100% more clear.

However, I have stated on SS.org before, that I can get some really usable tones with Ibanez stock pups. I get great sounds out of the 7321, running through my line 6 Pod HD. So my new 927, I can say...sounds AMAZING.

I am considering getting some of the high end dimarzios (maybe blaze + Evo) and putting those in the 927, then taking the Dimarzio/IBZ pups and putting them in my 7321! That way, I get the best of both worlds.

Its been nearly a week, and I have to say, Im more impressed with my 927 everyday. I really want one of the red ones now. However, they are still 1000 bucks


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 1, 2013)

MJS said:


> Haha... you probably just described 98% of the people that couldn't resist that price.
> 
> This guitar could end up setting some sort of record like 400 in stock -> sold out -> back to 392 in stock... _all within a week_.



I thought something like that might happen as well! There seemed to be a whole bunch of impulse buys, on these. i mean, it really is a ridiculous deal for a "keeper" guitar. I saw it go on sale, two days before this thread started, and had already planned on buying one, if i could sell my other guitar. i just about shit myself when i saw this thread! i was scared they would sell out!

Thankfully, I was actually in the market for a new 7 string, after selling my 8 string. I had considered the new 7420's that they just released, as they had all the features I wanted, at a fair price. But for 100 dollars more, I got the 927. Totally worth it. cant wait to play a show with it!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 1, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> I thought something like that might happen as well! There seemed to be a whole bunch of impulse buys, on these. i mean, it really is a ridiculous deal for a "keeper" guitar. I saw it go on sale, two days before this thread started, and had already planned on buying one, if i could sell my other guitar. i just about shit myself when i saw this thread! i was scared they would sell out!
> 
> Thankfully, I was actually in the market for a new 7 string, after selling my 8 string. I had considered the new 7420's that they just released, as they had all the features I wanted, at a fair price. But for 100 dollars more, I got the 927. Totally worth it. cant wait to play a show with it!!



Me too, man. This guitar seriously just vibes with me. I fucking love the carvin I just got, but I've been playing the premium more. It's like I finally found THE guitar (and it's not MIJ ).


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 1, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Compared to my stock Ibanez 7321, the Dimarzio/IBZ pickups are 100% more clear.
> 
> However, I have stated on SS.org before, that I can get some really usable tones with Ibanez stock pups. I get great sounds out of the 7321, running through my line 6 Pod HD. So my new 927, I can say...sounds AMAZING.
> 
> ...



I'd suggest D-Activators. You won't believe the sound!


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 1, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> I'd suggest D-Activators. You won't believe the sound!




Does the d-activator still sound "natural" to your ears? 

Ive danced with the idea of active pickups, but i just cant stand the compressed sound. So i guess Im afraid that the d-activators will have that compressed sound. I like the sound of them, in 8 string guitars. Never heard the d-activator 7.

If you record some riffs/jams with it, send me the link. Id like to hear it.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 1, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Does the d-activator still sound "natural" to your ears?
> 
> Ive danced with the idea of active pickups, but i just cant stand the compressed sound. So i guess Im afraid that the d-activators will have that compressed sound. I like the sound of them, in 8 string guitars. Never heard the d-activator 7.
> 
> If you record some riffs/jams with it, send me the link. Id like to hear it.


Check this clip out: 
https://soundcloud.com/sean-babiniec/da7


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 1, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Check this clip out:
> https://soundcloud.com/sean-babiniec/da7



Holy crap. Thats a great sound. Especially the low-tuned part, the second clip. Not what i was expecting at all, way more organic.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 2, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Holy crap. Thats a great sound. Especially the low-tuned part, the second clip. Not what i was expecting at all, way more organic.



Yeah! I was in the same boat as you. I had never tried active pickups, and I didn't want to spend a great deal of money to find out they are cold and have limitations.

I don't know if D-Activators are supposed to sound like Active pickups, but to my ears, they sound great. If they have something from the active world, then I think they are the best choice between both worlds. According to the description on the website, they sound like active pickups without the little headroom, coldness and battery problems of actives.

Edit: No compressed sound at all. All I notice compared to other passives of DiMarzio is that the attack is a bit faster, and the output is just what I need . Nothing extreme, but now I know why EVERYBODY suggests them in here.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 2, 2013)

so....who has noisy trem springs on their new guitar?


----------



## MJS (Mar 2, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> so....who has noisy trem springs on their new guitar?



Hitting an E on mine (especially 9th fret on G string or 17th on B) would make the whole guitar ring like a bell... but a little foam between the springs & cover seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Orbis_Mortis (Mar 2, 2013)

This guitar is seriously great!!! I didn't get to spend too much time with it, but I'm loving the neck better than the Agile for sure but what surprised me is I think I like it better than my Charvel So-Cal. So much so that I'm thinking about selling the So-Cal. Freakin' GAS


----------



## bcfox (Mar 3, 2013)

Major thanks to CudBucket for this announcement of sorts. This guitar is honestly amazing. I got mine in on Tuesday, and I just now had time to restring it with my favorite Circle K's. The trem is surprisingly easy to setup. It's been about 7-8 years since I've had a locking trem. It took me longer than I'd like to change the strings for the first time, but setup afterward was actually a breeze.

As for the problems others have reported, my side inlays are ever-so-slightly off in the same way as others. My 12th and 24th are both the same, but it's extremely minute even less so obvious than some pics that have been posted. My neck seems to have perfect alignment with the strings. The spacing from the edge of the fretboard is pretty well identical. The trem springs are a pain in the ass for reverb at the moment, but I'll end up putting something back there to muffle them. There's not a single note close to fretting out, and there's only minor string buzz anywhere at Ibanez's recommended action. I'm truly impressed by this guitar at most any price much less the deal we all came across.


----------



## Paincakes (Mar 3, 2013)

I just got mine yesterday and noticed the bridge was pretty raised. I'm trying to adjust the spring tension from the back, but it seems to be taking a while. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 3, 2013)

Paincakes said:


> I just got mine yesterday and noticed the bridge was pretty raised. I'm trying to adjust the spring tension from the back, but it seems to be taking a while. Anyone else have this problem?



Set the zero-point system as suggested by the manual and that should be the middle. I thought it was a little up too, but it's only the shape of the tremolo's side.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 3, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Set the zero-point system as suggested by the manual and that should be the middle. I thought it was a little up too, but it's only the shape of the tremolo's side.




Yep, I thought the same thing. Most tremolos have a tilt to them, but the edge zero does not. Set it level, and adjust to the height you like. I had to read the manual.

also: added some foam around/on top of the springs. The ringing I got from high gain settings is gone.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I'm realizing I have some things I'm going to need cash for so I think I'm going to return mine. Nothing wrong with it, just realizing the money would be better spent elsewhere.
> 
> Consider it a PSA that one should be available again soonish



Ok, I lied. I made the mistake of playing this some more when I went to box it up, it's staying 

In fact it's staying, and getting a little brother RG920BK


----------



## Paincakes (Mar 4, 2013)

technomancer said:


> In fact it's staying, and getting a little brother RG920BK



Aren't those sold out? Part of me doesn't want to know. This forum is dangerous for my wallet ><


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 4, 2013)

Paincakes said:


> Aren't those sold out? Part of me doesn't want to know. This forum is dangerous for my wallet ><


$549 
Ibanez RG920 (Black) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Ok, I lied. I made the mistake of playing this some more when I went to box it up, it's staying



Someone, somewhere, is currently regretting spending the last 3 days clicking refresh on the Sweetwater page every 5 minutes & waiting for your return to show up.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 4, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Ok, I lied. I made the mistake of playing this some more when I went to box it up, it's staying
> 
> In fact it's staying, and getting a little brother RG920BK



I dont know how bad you needed the money, buddy, but I think you made a good choice.
You wouldve kicked yourself in the ass forever, if you sent that package off.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2013)

Paincakes said:


> Aren't those sold out? Part of me doesn't want to know. This forum is dangerous for my wallet ><



RG921 fixed bridge sold out, the RG920 has a trem and is on sale (at the link posted above)



Gram negative said:


> I dont know how bad you needed the money, buddy, but I think you made a good choice.
> You wouldve kicked yourself in the ass forever, if you sent that package off.



Eh just means I need to scrounge a bit to finish another project... not like I wasn't going to make my mortgage payment or something


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 4, 2013)

Today I adjusted the nuts from the tuners. I noticed there was a noise of something loose and it was one of the washers. I always adjust the nuts of the tuners in my guitars.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 5, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Today I adjusted the nuts from the tuners. I noticed there was a noise of something loose and it was one of the washers. I always adjust the nuts of the tuners in my guitars.



I like to tighten up everything, about once every six months. Little rattles can come from anywhere. Especially with hot pickups like the ones this guitar came with. It will pick up any little noise through a high gain setting.


----------



## skeels (Mar 5, 2013)

MJS said:


> Someone, somewhere, is currently regretting spending the last 3 days clicking refresh on the Sweetwater page every 5 minutes & waiting for your return to show up.




Yeah.....


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2013)

skeels said:


> Yeah.....



Sorry


----------



## Suho (Mar 5, 2013)

MJS said:


> Someone, somewhere, is currently regretting spending the last 3 days clicking refresh on the Sweetwater page every 5 minutes & waiting for your return to show up.



That is exactly what I was thinking! 

Curse you all for leading me to the Sweetwater site with their evil deals on Ibanezes! Curse you! 

....because I then saw the promotional financing (18 mos no interest) offer on the Ibanezes.... which led to purchasing an S5427..... which was erroneously listed as having a 26.5" scale..... but I found out it was a mistake before shipping anyway and wrote Sweetwater to stop the order.....which they did..... and which I subsequently decided to go ahead with anyway..... and it will be delivered today! 

Yes, damn you all and the influence you have on my internet browsing and GASing and purchasing! I blame it all on you... (or I thank you... or both)!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 5, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> I like to tighten up everything, about once every six months. Little rattles can come from anywhere. Especially with hot pickups like the ones this guitar came with. It will pick up any little noise through a high gain setting.



Yeah, I do that too . Did it as soon as the guitar came in last year, but for some reason those nuts weren't adjusted...


----------



## DeepSixed (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey all - newbie here. I've been lurking for a few months and just recently registered.

I'd like to thank CudBucket for pointing out this deal. I ordered one of these last week, also and couldn't be more pleased.

I've been wanting to get an Ibanez 7 for a while, but had been debating what model. I was leaning toward either the Iron Label S or the RG7420. 

When I saw this thread and went and looked at the RG927s, I couldn't resist as I felt it was a very, very solid deal. I picked one that was 7lbs 10 ounces, the same weight as my son when he was born. Turned out to be a good choice. When the guitar came, I was blown away. The fretwork on mine is just about perfect, no sharp edges whatsoever, and as far as I can see, the 12th fret dots are straight. It's a really lively guitar, very resonant, even when not plugged in.

So, thanks, sevenstring.org - and this thread - for bringing me into the world of 7s.


----------



## haydn (Mar 7, 2013)

Another new RG927 owner right here!! My parents surprised me with this as an early birthday present. It is my first 7-string and I couldn't be more excited. I'll spare you all from a NGD post since there are already so many.

Edit: thanks to CudBucket for posting this or else I probably would have ended up getting one of the Iron Label 7 strings...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2013)

DeepSixed said:


> Hey all - newbie here. I've been lurking for a few months and just recently registered.
> 
> I'd like to thank CudBucket for pointing out this deal. I ordered one of these last week, also and couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> ...



Congrats! In a few years you'll be mad at sso for costing you thousands of dollars


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 7, 2013)

I just got mine and it outplays my RG1077xl... what is this world coming to


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 8, 2013)

This guitar outplays a bunch of nice mij and mia guitars I've owned. Made me a little mad. Not too mad, though, because I own one. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 8, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> I just got mine and it outplays my RG1077xl... what is this world coming to



Yeah I was honestly surprised it plays as well as it does too!  It's not kicking my Broderick out by any means, but for the price it should not be as awesome as it is!


----------



## DeepSixed (Mar 8, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Congrats! In a few years you'll be mad at sso for costing you thousands of dollars



This is only sad because it's probably true!


----------



## CudBucket (Mar 15, 2013)

Just thought I'd report back well after the honey-moon is over. At $599, and a pick-up change, I'm very happy with the guitar. It looks great and sounds very good as well. While the fret-dressing is better than the entry level RGs, I must say that I do have several high-frets.

While the fret ends are smooth and well polished, I have detected at least 3 high frets on the guitar. IMO, that's understandable in almost any guitar that is built over-seas and then shipped to the US. Wood moves. Period. Fret slots can pinch a fret tang and push it out for example. So many things can happen.

So I've decided to level the frets and then re-crown, polish, etc. I'm waiting on some supplies from Stewart-MacDonald and was planning to post the process here for anyone who may be interested.

I've done this kind of work before and have built a solid body electric from scratch so it's not something I'm "taking a shot at".

When I do the work, I'll start a new thread.

Dave


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd probably try tapping them down first to see if you can correct it without a fresh level / recrown


----------



## CudBucket (Mar 15, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I'd probably try tapping them down first to see if you can correct it without a fresh level / recrown



I would definitely do that. But they all look seated properly. I have yet to to take the stock strings off of it yet though. I'll have a better look this weekend.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 15, 2013)

I must have gotten a really well built one. I thought I would have to do a fret level and set up and neck shim, etc... but I didn't have to do any of that. The frets are very level on mine. The fret markers are perfectly aligned, unlike some that have been posted on here, and I have had no fretting/buzzing/tuning issues.

I swapped the pickups just because I always do, but I actually liked the stock pickups, too.

Everybody who has one of these got an amazing guitar, despite little issues with some of yours.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 15, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I must have gotten a really well built one. I thought I would have to do a fret level and set up and neck shim, etc... but I didn't have to do any of that. The frets are very level on mine. The fret markers are perfectly aligned, unlike some that have been posted on here, and I have had no fretting/buzzing/tuning issues.
> 
> I swapped the pickups just because I always do, but I actually liked the stock pickups, too.
> 
> ...



I agree, we got a deal.

The fretwork seems pretty sound on mine too. No high spots/dead frets.

The honeymoon IS over for most of us. I guess I played her exclusively for about 5 days, but now I find myself going back to my other Ibanez RG7 to get a different feel/different sound.

I like the stock pickups also, but one day this year I will change them to an Air Norton/Tone zone setup. Not a priority or anything, though.

I also have to say, that I LOVE the edge zero trem. I thought i was going to have to put alot of time into setting it up, and keeping it maintained. I was wrong. Its awesome. I did have to slide some foam around the springs. I could hear them when playing high gain stuff. Especially with headphones on.


----------



## CudBucket (Mar 17, 2013)

I popped the strings off yesterday and blocked the trem with a wooden shim. The fret ends are dressed pretty well but the over all polish on the frets is not great. With the strings off, you can still see scratches in the very tops of the crown. I have the neck straight now and there are many uneven frets. I'm not surprised though. I didn't expect these guitars to feel like a Suhr. But when I'm done with it, it'll be close.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds like you got a bad one  I've got an RG927 and an RG920 and neither of them has those issues


----------



## CudBucket (Mar 17, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Sounds like you got a bad one  I've got an RG927 and an RG920 and neither of them has those issues



Maybe. I wouldn't call it bad though. The frets are just not perfect. In a $1000 production guitar, I can't say I'm surprised. You'd be surprised at what kind of production issues I've found on more expensive Ernie Balls and other similar guitars.


----------



## CudBucket (Mar 17, 2013)

I should also mention that I didn't notice any buzzing when the guitar came out of the box. But the action was higher than I like. I get a little buzzing now that I've lowered the action significantly. And really, the buzzing is only slighlty more than on some Petrucci models I used to own. If you want a real low action with minimal buzzing, the fret levelling has to be a bit "better" than what you get on most production guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 17, 2013)

CudBucket said:


> Maybe. I wouldn't call it bad though. The frets are just not perfect. In a $1000 production guitar, I can't say I'm surprised. You'd be surprised at what kind of production issues I've found on more expensive Ernie Balls and other similar guitars.



Actually I probably wouldn't... I've bought quite a few "high end" production guitars and sent them back for issues without bothering to post them here


----------



## CudBucket (Mar 17, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Actually I probably wouldn't... I've bought quite a few "high end" production guitars and sent them back for issues without bothering to post them here



Been there too. In fact, that's part of how I ended up selling all my guitars and ordering a pair of Suhrs. But that story is for another post entirely.  I think I'm older than most of the members here and I can say that one thing I've learned, is that there are no perfect guitar manufacturers. They're all human and make mistakes from time to time. Some just do it more often then others and some are more willing to fix them.


----------

